

Neural ramifications of nootropic drugs in the healthy developing brain - ekm2
http://journal.frontiersin.org/Journal/10.3389/fnsys.2014.00038/full

======
vmiroshnikov
Its good to see article like this. Many just don't realise that drug boost
usage may result in serious damage. So far the best brain booster is healthy
lifestyle and practice.

------
fractalcat
I'm not sure I'd refer to psychostimulants as nootropics, although I'm aware
many people do. The neurological tradeoffs involved in catecholamine reuptake
inhibition are relatively well-known and uncontroversial; to me, much more
interesting are the implications of long-term racetam use. History (and
homostasis) seems to indicate that there are probably tradeoffs involved, and
the fact that we have no idea what they are makes me more than a little
nervous.

------
001sky
The tradeoff between 'performance' and 'plasticity' is an interesting
framework. One with larger ramifications later in life. It's also one that
vexes the "education" industry, and has broadeer applicability outside the
realm of the discussed paper. Definitely an interesting topic.

------
dang
We changed the url from [http://io9.com/smart-drugs-could-be-impairing-the-
brains-of-...](http://io9.com/smart-drugs-could-be-impairing-the-brains-of-
young-peop-1576908559).

